# Three Peaks USA: America's Hardest Cyclocross Race



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Third Annual Three Peaks USA UltraCross

Sunday, September 23, Banner Elk Winery and Villa, Banner Elk, NC

Fundraiser for Lees-McRae National Champion Cycling Team

Three Peaks USA: America's Hardest Cyclocross Race, the fourth race in the American UltraCross Championship Series and the final stop in the Capo Cycling Apparel King of Pain Series returns to the Banner Elk Winery and Villa September 23. The legendary roads around Beech Mountain provide the perfect setting for this unique challenge, featuring steep inclines, high altitudes, and incomparable High Country views.* The third annual Three Peaks USA UltraCross will help raise money for Lees-McRae's National Champion cycling team: student athletes will be course marshaling and look for their racers to defend Kerry Werner's title. Registration for Three Peaks USA is only $60 ($40 for the Half) until September 1 on BikeReg.com and then goes up $10, so sign up now and save! 

Check out the complete race announcement HERE


----------



## arc angel adventures (Oct 18, 2010)

wish I was closer, love to race the venue


----------

